# Butterfly



## lesno1 (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 22, 2021)

Nice shot.....


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 22, 2021)

Nice shot!


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 23, 2021)

This could've been a nice shot but I find it to be under exposed, oof and the whites are blown out.


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 24, 2021)

AS above -  and out of focus too and a tad noisy - keep at you'll get there 

Les


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 26, 2021)

What Lez said, keep at it and it will come. I didn't mean to discourage with what I said, it's only critique to help you along, I got plenty of it and still get it from time to time. I used to watch a lot of videos to better myself but most importantly, I had to train my eye as to what looks right and wrong. I don't mean personal taste but rather, distinguishing from a dark underexposed pic from a lighter, properly exposed one. GL.


----------



## lesno1 (Nov 26, 2021)

So its under exposed  out of focus  and  noisy the whites are blown out
thank goodness i got the dof right


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 26, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> So its under exposed  out of focus  and  noisy the whites are blown out
> thank goodness i got the dof right


lol! That's funny. Don't ride off feeling like the Lone Ranger, we've all been through this, just part of the learning process. If you ever have any questions I'm sure anyone in here would be glad to help out.


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 27, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> So its under exposed  out of focus  and  noisy the whites are blown out
> thank goodness i got the dof right


It is not easy to photograph any wild things you need patience and practice- lots of it too

Maybe ask a few questions of the wildlife photographer in here there are a few I'm sure- Don't take comments to heart buddy - just learn from them if you can

I am a Wildlife Photographer and earn a decent living from doing that- I can suggest a Macro lens and a fill flash ( Godox 350 or similar)

and you will soon be up there producing decent images -

Like this one of mine I shot earlier this year

Sony a7Riv + Sony 90mm f2.8 macro lens and the afore mentioned Godox 350 flash

What he said 

Please don't take constructive comments to heart fella- we all had to start somewhere- Its a long learning curse- just practice and you will get there- I have been a Wildlife photographer for many years and practice is import and how else can you develop?

here's 2 of mine- just so you know I ain't spitting in the wind

Sony a7Riv and Sony 90mm f2.8 lens with small fill flash bounced off a reflector - shot at 1/1000th sec F8 ISO 200











Les


----------



## lesno1 (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Lez325 (Nov 28, 2021)

Oh very well caught - you missed the focus slightly though  a flash would have nailed this using HSS and a high shutter speed 

Les


----------



## lesno1 (Nov 28, 2021)

Nothing new there then all my pictures are out of focus and im using a twin head flash


----------



## BrentC (Nov 28, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> Nothing new there then all my pictures are out of focus and im using a twin head flash



Let us know what your setup is, camera and lens you are using.  Also post the settings you used for your shot.   
And what I would do is find some small detailed object, that is not an insect, and take a macro of it as you would normally do.   Do it in a controlled environment, your home on kitchen table for example.  This will give an idea if your lens is to blame.  As @K9Kirk mentioned it could be that your lens is back or forward focusing.  And if this is the case then it would explain why you are having too many out of focus issues.

Don't feel like we are piling on you.  We are just trying to help out.  We have all been there.


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 29, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> Nothing new there then all my pictures are out of focus and im using a twin head flash


Oh OK, may I ask if you are shooting using *High Speed Sync *or setting the camera to the usual Flash sync/Shutter speed ?

My Sony a7Riv and Sony a9 both sync at 1/250th sec as an example- I sync my flash and much much higher shutter speeds than that, this ensures you nail it - well most of the time  

High-speed sync (HSS) allows you to sync the light from a flash when using a shutter speed faster than your camera’s native sync. We know that most DSLR s have a native sync speed of 1/250th of a second or thereabouts-  Anything faster is beyond the camera’s ability to sync with flash. Hence photographer's use HSS to capture action etc

Hope this helps- plenty of info on YouTube etc - depending on you set up- Camera lens flashes etc

I shot these water drops with twin Godox V1 flashes and a Sony Trigger on  my Sony a9 using a Sony 90mm f.8 macro lens

ISO 100- f8 @ 1/5000th sec ( high Speed sync) which is required to freeze the action

Only trying to help you out buddy 













Les


----------

